

URN:RL — A Proposal (Real Life URIs) - masswerk
http://www.masswerk.at/urn/urn-rl.html

======
masswerk
If not useful, it's fun anyway.

URN:RLLT could be of some real use: «(...) a fully qualified URI of type
urn:rllt (including a "geo-location" part and a precise timestamp) represents
a 4D locator in both human and machine readable form.»

